# Ceramics CC



## tibrunner (Feb 25, 2014)

I shot some ceramics for a local potter this past weekend, I would like to hear what you experienced product photographers think of one of the results...





Thank you ahead of time.


----------



## Gavjenks (Feb 26, 2014)

I think more information is needed.

1) What the hell is that thing? Just abstract art? Kinda important to know whether you captured all the important info about it or not.
2) For an abstract item like this, there is no sense of scale in the image, which seems like a problem. As a customer, I would find it impossible to look at this and judge intuitively if it will fit on my mantlepiece or not or whatever, unlike something of known standard size like a wristwatch. It's not particularly classy to stick a dollar bill in your product shot. But some sort of (much better) indicator feels like it would help.
3) What were the job specifications? Where will the image be used? Online? In a print ad? In a catalog? In personal correspondence? For archiving?


----------



## e.rose (Feb 26, 2014)

You know... I am not a product photographer... but I think this is pretty damn good. 

You're lighting is nice and even, your exposure is good... and red is hard to shoot well.

While I do agree with Gavjenks third question of what the expectations are for this image, in order to judge it more accurately, I don't necessarily think that knowing exactly what the item is, is pertinent to critiquing the image (Although I am curious for curiosity's sake, haha). You've already explained that it was a piece from a ceramic potter. Not much more explanation is needed, in my opinion.

I also just came off assisting a 24 hour (2 12 hour days) product shoot in which 90 percent of what we shot had no real sense of scale. Most product photography is shot like that and generally depends on the written description accompanying the photo to relay size information. I'm not saying that's ALWAYS how it's done... but it's certainly done a lot, so again, I don't think that's terribly critical in this case.

Just my two cents, for whatever it's worth... which probably is not much, because again, I don't shoot product myself. :sillysmi:


----------



## Gavjenks (Feb 26, 2014)

> Most product photography is shot like that and generally depends on the written description accompanying the photo to relay size information.


I know, but most products are things like shirts or watches or basketballs or beds or faucets, though, which we already know the scale of. Not spiky red imagination urinals, which we don't.

I also don't really shoot product photography much, though. So eh *shrug*


----------



## y75stingray (Feb 26, 2014)

The bones of the shot are fine. its properly exposed bright white typical catalog photo, but I agree with Gavjenks. I cant tell what it is. I find myself trying to peer over the photo to try and see more of the top. Perhaps something as simple as adding a few more shots at different angles would help. If your going for a catalog look you're on the right track.


----------

